# Websitenvorlagen



## Blackylein (15. Mai 2005)

Hi!

 Kennt jemand gute Sites wo man gratis Vorlagen für Websiten bekommt?

 Dankeschön!


----------



## Maik (15. Mai 2005)

stu nicholls | the css playground 
intensivstation :: CSS Templates :: Templates 
css.maxdesign.com.au 
glish.com : CSS layout techniques


----------



## SilentWarrior (15. Mai 2005)

Falls du’s etwas verspielter magst: http://schattenbaum.net/linkware/.


----------



## son gohan (16. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

die Geschichte mit den krazy Kornerns von Stu http://www.stunicholls.myby.co.uk/boxes/krazy.html ist die eigtnlich zu empfehlen?

Kann man sich damit nicht eine Menge Grafiken sparen für abgerundete Ecken?

Ist das den nicht nur für neuen Brwoser gedacht?


----------



## Blackylein (16. Mai 2005)

Hi!

 Danke für eure Vorschläge! Ich hab auch noch was gefunden
http://www.freelayouts.com/templates/display/templates/5?category_id=20&order=rateavg

 wenn jemand noch so etwas ähnliches findet, bitte hier posten
 danke!


----------



## son gohan (16. Mai 2005)

Hi,

wo gibts noch coole kostenlose und moderne Banner?


----------



## Gumbo (17. Mai 2005)

Eigentlich sollten Banner/Logos/Brandings einen gewissen Wiedererkennungswert besitzen und kein „null-acht-fünfzehn-Abklatsch“ sein.


----------



## Maik (17. Mai 2005)

feh hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wo gibts noch coole kostenlose und moderne Banner?


  kostenlose Banner


----------



## son gohan (17. Mai 2005)

Hallo maik,

isz schon klar mit Google, aber ich dachte nur vielleicht hat jemand ganz spezielle Seiten, verstehst du, richtig gute die man nicht immer findet.

@Gumbo, hast schon recht, aber ich hatte mal so eine Seite gefunden wo man eigentlich ziemlich gute Banner bekam kostenlos, nur habe ich da keine mehr gefunden für mich. 

Und selbst erstellen ist ja auch nicht so einfach. aber egal, schönen Tag noch.


----------

